# Mmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!.........



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I aint saying nothing...:biggrin:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Those, are some nice pictures!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, Don.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> I aint saying nothing...:biggrin:


 come on...something.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

:heh:


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

*R&J Short Churchhills????????? *


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope. This is the way they came-unbanded.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

JOhnny O's


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I will never tell!:thumb:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

They look very tasty John, enjoy. :smoke2:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

SMOKE20 said:


> JOhnny O's


 Bingo! They are called 'Closed Poker Run'.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know me a johhny O when I see one. HA HA I saw that he had some available and figured it. Good score


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Whatever they are, they look great.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice call on the Johnny-Os



I have been so broke I stopped looking at all the places I get smokes and its killing me!!



The looked like fresh rolls of something earlier...





Enjoy!!




Shawn


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I love those Os, I have a few Diffrent sizes and 2 diff wrapers, damn they are good, Ive never had a whole bundles but Ive grab some fivers and such, Good Pull.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Look tasty!


----------

